# aceite de forma educada



## GamblingCamel

I do not speak "the Queen's English"; nonetheless, as a speaker of American English, I am linguistically indebted 
to the magnanimous history of the British Isles.

Congratulations, William and Kate!! Friday, April 29, 2011 will be an exciting day in history!! I will be glued to my television set!!

Today, I have been reading an article in Diário de Notícias (Portugal) about "o casimento real britânico".

*A comida servida na recepção no palácio de Buckingham deverá ser aceite de forma educada.*

Why does the author use *"aceite" *as the past participle of "aceitar"?  Is this supposed to add a formal tone, in line with the ceremoniousness of the event? 
Does *"de forma educado" * serve the same purpose? (does it mean _"in a refined manner"_?) 

What about other expressions, such as:
_presenciar as juras de amor_ de Kate e William 
Na cerimónia estarão, lado a lado, _plebeus e membros da realeza_
Os casais deverão coordenar a indumentária _para que não pareça que estão em eventos diferentes._

My literary ear tells me that the writer is trying  to be amusing, tongue in cheek, using slightly stiff, formal PT language to poke fun at the royal Windsors.
 All in good spirit, of course.  Am I right or wrong?


----------



## MugenKaosu

Meu Dicionário Houaiss diz que "aceite" é o mesmo que "aceito", constituindo regionalismo de Portugal.


----------



## englishmania

Não é regionalismo, é a única forma aceite (ahah) em Portugal. No Brasil é que se diz aceito/a.


----------



## MugenKaosu

englishmania said:


> Não é regionalismo, é a única forma aceite (ahah) em Portugal. No Brasil é que se diz aceito/a.


Sim, mas é regionalismo português em relação ao resto do mundo, entende?


----------



## englishmania

Sim, pensei que fosse regionalismo em Portugal (algo apenas dito numa região de cá). É que costumo dizer variante europeia/de Portugal e não regionalismo.


----------



## MugenKaosu

englishmania said:


> Sim, pensei que fosse regionalismo em Portugal (algo apenas dito numa região de cá).


Percebi, hehe. 
Realmente ficou ambíguo o que eu disse.


----------



## Audie

Mugen, você deveria ter dito:
'_*Aceite *minhas desculpas_'

Ao que EM deveria responder:
'_Desculpas *aceites*_' 

(Vocês falariam assim, englishmania?)


----------



## englishmania

Sim, dizemos aceite(s). Só não usamos _aceito_ e_ aceita_ como particípio passado. 
 (Usamos como verbo, claro: _Aceita/ Aceite isto_...  _Eu aceito_...)

Já agora, um português diria _Aceite as minhas desculpas_.


----------



## n.a.

GamblingCamel said:


> Why does the author use *"aceite" *as the past participle of "aceitar"?  Is this supposed to add a formal tone, in line with the ceremoniousness of the event?
> Does *"de forma educado" * serve the same purpose? (does it mean _"in a refined manner"_?)
> 
> 
> My literary ear tells me that the writer is trying  to be amusing, tongue in cheek, using slightly stiff, formal PT language to poke fun at the royal Windsors.
> All in good spirit, of course.  Am I right or wrong?



O autor utilizou a expressão "ser aceite" porque o sujeito é indeterminado. E é sim uma forma mais formal, mas não por se tratar de um casamento real, mas sim por se tratar de um texto jornalístico.


----------



## Audie

n.a. said:


> O autor utilizou a expressão "ser aceite" porque o sujeito é indeterminado. E é sim uma forma mais formal, mas não por se tratar de um casamento real, mas sim por se tratar de um texto jornalístico.


E, abusando da sua boa vontade, o que a frase que GC postou quer dizer exatamente (também não a compreendi muito bem):

'_A comida servida na  recepção no palácio de Buckingham deverá ser aceite de forma educada,  mas os convidados deverão ter atenção à quantidade de álcool ingerido_.'

O '_mas_' teria um sentido também de '_como também'/'assim como/da mesma forma'_?


----------



## MugenKaosu

Audierunt said:


> E, abusando da sua boa vontade, o que a frase que GC postou quer dizer exatamente (também não a compreendi muito bem):
> 
> '_A comida servida na  recepção no palácio de Buckingham deverá ser aceite de forma educada,  mas os convidados deverão ter atenção à quantidade de álcool ingerido_.'
> 
> O '_mas_' teria um sentido também de '_como também'/'assim como/da mesma forma'_?


Também quero saber isso.

Meu palpite seria que a autora quis dizer:
"Os convidados deverão, educadamente (como manda a etiqueta), aceitar a comida que lhes é servida, mas deverão tomar cuidado para não ingerir muito álcool (pois há álcool na comida)."


----------



## n.a.

Audierunt said:


> E, abusando da sua boa vontade, o que a frase que GC postou quer dizer exatamente (também não a compreendi muito bem):
> 
> '_A comida servida na  recepção no palácio de Buckingham deverá ser aceite de forma educada,  mas os convidados deverão ter atenção à quantidade de álcool ingerido_.'
> 
> O '_mas_' teria um sentido também de '_como também'/'assim como/da mesma forma'_?



Pelo que entendi da sua pergunta, o que está a perguntar é se o _mas_ nessa frase poderia ser substituído por aqueles exemplos? Eu creio que não, mas outra conjunção poderia ser utilizada. Um exemplo de outra poderia ser _contudo_. Porque a segunda parte da frase está a "contrariar" de certa forma o que foi dito, ou seja, um paradoxo. O que o autor está a tentar dizer é que recusar comida ou bebidas é má educação ou má etiqueta, mas se o convidado aceitar as bebidas continuamente pode acabar por beber demasiado e cair de bêbado. lol


----------



## englishmania

Fiquei confusa com o post do/da n.a.  

Não consigo concordar. O uso de _aceite_ nada tem a ver com o sujeito. É apenas o particípio passado irregular do verbo aceitar, que apenas varia em número, pois é igual para ambos os géneros - aceite(s).

O sujeito da frase está lá: _A comida servida etc.... deverá ser aceite.
_É a voz passiva.O agente da passiva é que não está imediatamente expresso, mas sabemos que é _(pel)os convidados_.


Quanto à frase, na minha opinião, significa que os convidados devem aceitar de  forma educada a comida servida, agradecendo (ou comendo mesmo que não  lhes apeteça ?), devendo, no entanto, ter cuidado com a quantidade de álcool que  ingerem (álcool em copos, não na comida), para não fazerem figuras tristes.


----------



## MugenKaosu

englishmania said:


> Fiquei confusa com o post do/da n.a.
> 
> Não consigo concordar. O uso de _aceite_ nada tem a ver com o sujeito. É apenas o particípio passado do verbo aceitar.
> 
> O sujeito da frase está lá: _A comida servida etc.... deverá ser aceite.
> _É a voz passiva.O agente da passiva é que não está imediatamente expresso, mas sabemos que é _(pel)os convidados_.


Concordo (com englishmania).

Para mim, o sujeito aí seria _"A comida servida na recepção no palácio de Buckingham"_, e, assim, seria classificado como _sujeito simples_.

Tanto que, no português brasileiro, o particípio do verbo "aceitar" concordaria (em número e gênero) com esse sujeito:
"A comida servida na recepção no palácio de Buckingham deverá ser aceit*a* (e não _aceito_, _aceitos_, _aceitas_) de forma educada."


----------



## Audie

n.a. said:


> Pelo que entendi da sua pergunta, o que está a perguntar é se o _mas_ nessa frase poderia ser substituído por aqueles exemplos? Eu creio que não, mas outra conjunção poderia ser utilizada. Um exemplo de outra poderia ser _contudo_. Porque a segunda parte da frase está a "contrariar" de certa forma o que foi dito, ou seja, um paradoxo. O que o autor está a tentar dizer é que recusar comida ou bebidas é má educação ou má etiqueta, mas se o convidado aceitar as bebidas continuamente pode acabar por beber demasiado e cair de bêbado. lol


 Nada como uma ajudinha amiga! Eu não estava conseguindo "ver" isso no texto. Obrigada, n.a.! E seja bem-vindo(a) ... e bem aceito(a)!  Acertei, englishmania? 

Edit: Não vi os posts de vocês dois (englishmania e Mugen)


----------



## n.a.

englishmania said:


> Fiquei confusa com o post do/da n.a.
> 
> Não consigo concordar. O uso de _aceite_ nada tem a ver com o sujeito. É apenas o particípio passado irregular do verbo aceitar, que apenas varia em número, pois é igual para ambos os géneros - aceite(s).
> 
> O sujeito da frase está lá: _A comida servida etc.... deverá ser aceite.
> _É a voz passiva.O agente da passiva é que não está imediatamente expresso, mas sabemos que é _(pel)os convidados_.
> 
> 
> Quanto à frase, na minha opinião, significa que os convidados devem aceitar de  forma educada a comida servida, agradecendo (ou comendo mesmo que não  lhes apeteça ?), devendo, no entanto, ter cuidado com a quantidade de álcool que  ingerem (álcool em copos, não na comida), para não fazerem figuras tristes.



Então se o autor incluísse o termo "os convidados" algures na frase, já não se utilizaria "aceite". Pois o que eu quis tentar dizer é que para se usar "aceitar" tinha que se mencionar "os convidados", então passaria esse a ser o sujeito?
Edit 2: Na frase não há "quem", acho que foi isso que me confundiu em relação ao sujeito! :O

Edit: Obrigado, Audierunt


----------



## Audie

EM e Mugen, pela explicação de n.a. eu supus que o texto do jornal estivesse mal escrito.

Eu havia entendido a frase assim: os convidados deveriam aceitar de forma educada (ou seja, "não vão comer demais, hein!"), mas/porém/contudo/todavia não deveriam beber demais.  Ou seja, dei um peso maior ao "de forma educada" e, logo, para mim, não estava fazendo sentido nenhum essa adversativa.


----------



## englishmania

n.a. said:


> Então se o autor incluísse o termo "os convidados"  algures na frase, já não se utilizaria "aceite". Pois o que eu quis  tentar dizer é que para se usar "aceitar" tinha que se mencionar "os  convidados", então passaria esse a ser o sujeito?



Não percebi bem, mas vou expor a minha ideia e depois  vemos se até pensámos da mesma forma ou não.

O autor poderia escrever
_A comida servida no........ deverá ser  aceite (pelos convidados).
_Usando a voz passiva, dá-se mais ênfase àquilo que é aceite e não a  quem aceita. Como estamos a falar de regras, talvez esta construção seja mais adequada e soe mais formal.

Se usássemos a voz activa, sim, teríamos de alterar a forma verbal:_
Os convidados deverão aceitar a comida servida...

_No entanto, não posso concordar com a designação de _sujeito indeterminado_ em termos sintácticos_.


_


Audierunt said:


> e bem aceito(a)!  Acertei, englishmania?


  Ahah. (vou falar na variante de Portugal para não soar mal) Estás a gozar comigo (atenção, _gozar_ em Portugal é _to make fun of someone_!), estou a ver.

 Acertou, porque é brasileira. Se fosse portuguesa, não .


----------



## anaczz

englishmania said:


> Ahah. (vou falar na variante de Portugal para não soar mal) Estás a gozar comigo (atenção, _gozar_ em Portugal* é _to make fun of someone_!), estou a ver.



Numa frase como essa, teria exatamente o mesmo sentido no Brasil.
Só diríamos um pouco diferente:
Você está me gozando.
Você está gozando da minha cara.
Você está de gozação comigo.


----------



## englishmania

Obrigada, ana. E se eu dissesse apenas "Estás a gozar!", soaria estranho? Quer dizer, soaria logo a português de Portugal


----------



## n.a.

englishmania said:


> Não percebi bem, mas vou expor a minha ideia e depois  vemos se até pensámos da mesma forma ou não.
> 
> O autor poderia escrever
> _A comida servida no........ deverá ser  aceite (pelos convidados).
> _Usando a voz passiva, dá-se mais ênfase àquilo que é aceite e não a  quem aceita. Como estamos a falar de regras, talvez esta construção seja mais adequada e soe mais formal.
> 
> Se usássemos a voz activa, sim, teríamos de alterar a forma verbal:_
> Os convidados deverão aceitar a comida servida...
> 
> _No entanto, não posso concordar com a designação de _sujeito indeterminado_ em termos sintácticos_.
> _


_

Pois estava errado.
Pensei que o sujeito fosse indeterminado porque o autor não menciona quem deveria aceitar a comida.

Então o autor usou o termo "aceite" porque está na voz passiva, certo?

Tenho a gramática algo enferrujada. _


----------



## Audie

englishmania said:


> Ahah. (vou falar na variante de Portugal para não soar mal) Estás a gozar comigo (atenção, _gozar_ em Portugal é _to make fun of someone_!), estou a ver.
> 
> Acertou, porque é brasileira. Se fosse portuguesa, não .


Então agora és tu que estás a gozar comigo, gaja? (tentando a duras penas falar como uma portuguesa...)
Não estou a entender p't'vin's! Por que erraria se portuguesa fosse? Explica-mo, "(se) faz favor"? 

[E, com um pouco de atraso: de nada, n.a.!]


----------



## GamblingCamel

n.a. said:


> O que o autor está a tentar dizer é que recusar comida ou bebidas é má educação ou má etiqueta, mas se o convidado aceitar as bebidas continuamente pode acabar por beber demasiado e cair de bêbado. lol


rofl .. That is very funny.
Thanks, all>
And welcome to the forum, n.a. Please come back often. 

Foreros > Don't forget the date of the wedding.  April 29.  Brazilians, that means you have to wake up in the middle of the night to watch it live. But it'll be worth it.
It's a once in a century event. _And Princess Di will be there, in spirit, watching._


----------



## n.a.

GamblingCamel said:


> rofl .. That is very funny.
> Thanks, all>
> And welcome to the forum, n.a. Please come back often.
> [/I]



Obrigado


----------



## englishmania

n.a. said:


> Pois estava errado.
> Pensei que o sujeito fosse indeterminado porque o autor não menciona quem deveria aceitar a comida.
> 
> Então o autor usou o termo "aceite" porque está na voz passiva, certo?
> 
> Tenho a gramática algo enferrujada.



Sim, é o particípio passado irregular (regular:aceitado).
_Deverá ser aceite/ser feito/ser amado/ser encontrado..._

Sujeito indeterminado: _Diz-se que a cerimónia...; Assaltaram a farmácia ; Fala-se muito, mas ..._

NB: (voz passiva) A farmácia foi assaltada. 
O sujeito da frase está lá: "a farmácia". Não se sabe é que "sujeitos" assaltaram/quem assaltou.
 



Audierunt said:


> Então agora és tu que estás a gozar comigo, gaja? (tentando a duras penas falar como uma portuguesa...)
> Não estou a entender p't'vin's! Por que erraria se portuguesa fosse? Explica-mo, "(se) faz favor"?


Essa da "gaja" ..priceless!  
p't'vin's -> Aqui era a tentar imitar a pronúncia portuguesa? Dizemos patavina, no singular.
Em Portugal, o particípio passado de aceitar é aceite(s) e no Brasil é que é aceito/a (s). Logo, como brasileira, a forma usada estava correcta. Já em Portugal, a forma usada não estaria correcta.


----------



## Audie

englishmania said:


> Essa da "gaja" ..priceless!
> p't'vin's -> Aqui era a tentar imitar a pronúncia portuguesa? Dizemos patavina, no singular.
> Em Portugal, o particípio passado de aceitar é aceite(s) e no Brasil é que é aceito/a (s). Logo, como brasileira, a forma usada estava correcta. Já em Portugal, a forma usada não estaria correcta.


Hás de ter paciência comigo, EM! Ando a ler, a escrever e a pensar mal. Pensava ter escrito "...bem aceite".


englishmania said:


> Obrigada, ana. E se eu dissesse apenas  "Estás a gozar!", soaria estranho? Quer dizer, soaria logo a português  de Portugal


Sim, soaria lusitano. O mais importante, para não soar "estranho" p), é, estranhamente, não deixar esse verbo intransitivo ficar sem complemento!


----------



## Alentugano

Audierunt said:


> Então agora és tu que estás a gozar comigo, gaja? (tentando a duras penas falar como uma portuguesa...)
> Não estou a entender p't'vin's! Por que erraria se portuguesa fosse? Explica-mo, "(se) faz favor"?
> 
> [E, com um pouco de atraso: de nada, n.a.!]


 
Parabéns, Audie! Estás a bater-te muito bem no português europeu! Continua assim e em breve estarás apta a comunicar connosco sem problemas!


----------



## Macunaíma

Acho que cheguei atrasado, mas que sentido faz um artigo sobre um casamento real lembrar que a comida deverá ser aceita "de forma educada"? Estará o articulista recomendando que os convidados não digam algo do tipo "Que miserê é esse?! Põe mais comida aqui que eu tô com fome, pô!", ou "Isso tá uma porcaria! Levem essa lavagem daqui!"? 

Acho que "de forma educada" poderia ser traduzido em inglês como "with good grace", mas a tradução ficaria tão sem sentido como a frase original.


----------



## Istriano

englishmania said:


> Sim, pensei que fosse regionalismo em Portugal (algo apenas dito numa região de cá). É que costumo dizer variante europeia/de Portugal e não regionalismo.



Também. Acho meio estanho Houaiss chamar _variantes _de _regionalismos_.
_Enxergar _é um regionalismo em Portugal.  Mas dando uma de Houaiss, seria um regionalismo brasileiro.


----------



## marta12

Não, não, Istriano.

Enxergar usa-se regionalmente em Portugal.


----------



## Joca

Macunaíma said:


> Acho que cheguei atrasado, mas que sentido faz um artigo sobre um casamento real lembrar que a comida deverá ser aceita "de forma educada"? Estará o articulista recomendando que os convidados não digam algo do tipo "Que miserê é esse?! Põe mais comida aqui que eu tô com fome, pô!", ou "Isso tá uma porcaria! Levem essa lavagem daqui!"?
> 
> Acho que "de forma educada" poderia ser traduzido em inglês como "with good grace", mas a tradução ficaria tão sem sentido como a frase original.


 
Concordo com Macunaíma. Não vejo sentido nesse lembrete - sobre como a comida deverá ser "aceite". A não ser que haja alguma ironia no artigo que nos tenha escapado...


----------



## MugenKaosu

Istriano said:


> Também. Acho meio estanho Houaiss chamar _variantes _de _regionalismos_.
> _Enxergar _é um regionalismo em Portugal.  Mas dando uma de Houaiss, seria um regionalismo brasileiro.


Acho que ele escolheu _regionalismo _por ser mais específico o termo (sempre relacionado com região). _Variante _pode ser social ou cultural.

Detalhe: *não sei se faz diferença*, mas, ao contrário do que pode parecer pelo que eu disse, não está escrito no Dicionário Houaiss "aceite é regionalismo de Portugal", mas sim:
"Acepções
■ adjetivo de dois gêneros 
*Regionalismo: Portugal.* 
1    m.q. aceito 
[...]"


----------

